
White House discussing asking foreign visitors for social media and phone contacts - nissehulth
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/29/politics/donald-trump-immigrant-policy-social-media-contacts/index.html
======
KAdot
Well, it happened under Obama's leadership
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/26/us-customs-
soc...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/26/us-customs-social-media-
foreign-travelers). Previous HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11984609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11984609).

~~~
Tepix
Notably:

"If the foreign visitor declines to share such information, he or she could be
denied entry."

That part is new, isn't it?

~~~
dogma1138
No, this is refusal to cooperate with a border control / immigration agent
which is grounds for rejection of entry.

I've seen 2 loud white chicks being denied entry to the US with a valid visa
because they were acting obnoxious and causing a mess at the immigration line
in JFK.

If they don't want you in it's extremely easy, if you used drugs, if you
gotten as much as a parking ticket it's enough for them to deny you entry
either due to lying or not being "of good character".

And this happens a lot to people of all races, nationalities, sexes and ages.

------
Hnrobert42
Let's say they implement this. What are some ways around it? You could
uninstall Facebook and say you don't have an account. You could sign out of
your Google account (Android). I wonder if there is a way to programmatically
back up your contacts, remove everything, the reimport them.

I happen to be a US cit, but if I wasn't, I would just factory reset my phone
before entry. Periodic factory resets seem to be a good idea anyway.

------
becarefulyo
Is there an official blacklist of disapproved websites? If so, isn't that a
form of censorship?

